# Iclear X.1 Help



## Yiannaki (20/6/14)

Hello

So after using my x.1 on my 134 for a few days now, I noticed it has started dripping liquid down from the bottom on the tank onto that contact point on the mod.

Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorfrepus (20/6/14)

noticed the same here. but also found its a slightly different situatuation depending on the juice im using. vk4 seems to leak through onto the contact and even start a slight gurgle. VM choc mint (real impressive in this tank btw) doesnt seem to cause the gurgle but there is definitley a drop on the 134 mini contact if i remove the x.1. hopefully someone can comment on this...

really like the x.1 though. also wondering how to take the metal cover off the coil to attempt a dry burn? is a dry burn even possible with these heads?


----------



## Yiannaki (20/6/14)

gorfrepus said:


> noticed the same here. but also found its a slightly different situatuation depending on the juice im using. vk4 seems to leak through onto the contact and even start a slight gurgle. VM choc mint (real impressive in this tank btw) doesnt seem to cause the gurgle but there is definitley a drop on the 134 mini contact if i remove the x.1. hopefully someone can comment on this...
> 
> really like the x.1 though. also wondering how to take the metal cover off the coil to attempt a dry burn? is a dry burn even possible with these heads?



It's weird though because I've had frenilla in it since Wednesday evening without any leaking or gurgling. It all started today.

Yep. I also couldn't get the metal cover off the damn thing 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (20/6/14)

Sorry, have no experience with those, other than they are not highly rated around here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/14)

My X.1 lasted all of 3 minutes... same problem!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (20/6/14)

Andre said:


> Sorry, have no experience with those, other than they are not highly rated around here.





Rob Fisher said:


> My X.1 lasted all of 3 minutes... same problem!



Thanks guys. 

Yeah it's also not firing immediately. I have to hold the fire button down for 3-4 seconds before it starts working. #sigh.

Will pick up a Nautilus Aspire next week. Seems to be highly rated. 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (20/6/14)

i have an aerotank mega incoming. figured it was a good choice so that the coils were the same between my 'bigger' tank and the smaller mpt3s i use at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (20/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ah then i happy you found your original kayfun - congrats dude!


 


Yiannaki said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yeah it's also not firing immediately. I have to hold the fire button down for 3-4 seconds before it starts working. #sigh.
> 
> ...


 
@Yiannaki thats the best Idea.... I have the new Kanger Mini & Mega tanks and then I have old faithful (Nautilus). Just be sure to rotate the Nautilus coils (Drop them into some Vodka, let it soak for a day or two then let it dry for a day or two) and you should not have a problem. That tip was from @Rob Fisher, thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/6/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> @Yiannaki thats the best Idea.... I have the new Kanger Mini & Mega tanks and then I have old faithful (Nautilus). Just be sure to rotate the Nautilus coils (Drop them into some Vodka, let it soak for a day or two then let it dry for a day or two) and you should not have a problem. That tip was from @Rob Fisher, thanks Rob



Awesome  Thanks bud!

Dumb question... So would I just drop the whole coil in the vodka?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome  Thanks bud!
> 
> Dumb question... So would I just drop the whole coil in the vodka?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yip, the whole coil unit. I also use this method. Closed vodka container to prevent the alcohol from going awol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/6/14)

Problem solved 

The fix for my issue was buying an aspire Nautilus 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (21/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Problem solved
> 
> The fix for my issue was buying an aspire Nautilus
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Enjoy it... Let us know how you find it @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Problem solved
> 
> The fix for my issue was buying an aspire Nautilus


 
Awesome problem solving there! I bet you are one happy chappie now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome problem solving there! I bet you are one happy chappie now?



I am indeed 
This smashes the iclear x.1 hands down.



Darth_V@PER said:


> Enjoy it... Let us know how you find it @Yiannaki




Right off the bat I was impressed  the flavour of the juice seems to come across more in this tank for sure!

And I absolutely love the ability to control the air flow. I found the x1 too loose of a draw so this is working like a charm for me. I also love the quality of the airflow control. Super easy to use, sturdy and that click is perfect. That way I don't have to look down while driving 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (21/6/14)

juice leaking through the bottom hole sometimes happens when you swap juices. the new juice then has trouble properly soaking into the wick and so just runs out the bottom. also most of these bottom hole tanks will eventually start leaking out the bottom if left sitting down long enough with even a little bit of juice in them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

